# Just new to handguns. Wather PP 6.35mm



## dolanosa (May 5, 2008)

Hi all. I'm new to handguns and all but would like to know the price for this handgun. I just acquired from an old German buddy a Walther PP 6.35mm. It's still in excellent condition. I'll post pictures if I can next weekend. Now that I have this, I want another one as a backup or for parts but I haven't seen any for sale so I don't even know the price for them. Thanks all.

Dan


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

A good source for asking prices is gunbroker.com. You can also ask this at waltherforums.com as well. Good luck in your search.

PhilR.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd like to see the picture anyway.


----------



## sacjesusfreak (May 10, 2008)

picture


----------



## sacjesusfreak (May 10, 2008)

I Love Guns


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

The sucker bailed on us with out posting a picture :smt076
Some peoples children!


----------

